# Does anyone make their own jewellry



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im interested in getting some of the kits for this to keep me occupied in the evenings. Do any of you do this as a hobby? 

Can anyone recommend a certain starter kit, tools to buy etc?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to do a lot of this but have branched mostly into card making these days.

I would recommend making up your own kits rather than buying pre packed ones but its up to you. A search on ebay will bring up some kits....Places like hobbycraft are good if you have one in your area or if not there are some online places you can get good stuff

http://www.artymiss.co.uk/ is one place I have used for beads but if you do a search online you should be able to get some good info of even shops in your area.

Look under jewellery findings/beads on ebay as well as you can get good bargains.

Are you planning on doing earrings or other jewellery. I have only really made earrings and for this I would recommend the following starter items if you are going down this route

Beads of your choice - the choice is endless Im afraid the bead store http://thebeadstore.co.uk/?gclid=CLOks4PN4ZACFQWKMAodj1QKOA look good though and do have some kits. the-beadshop.co.uk is another one. Get a mix of "seed" (small) beads and bigger ones and alternate them.

(going to give you links to some things on ebay, not suggesting you get them just to show you what they are)

Head pins (gold or silver colour) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FINDINGS-2-Gunmetal-Head-Pins_W0QQitemZ170181174833QQihZ007QQcategoryZ10323QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Eye pins, as above (you can dangle pendant type things from these and thread beads on the pin part.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-COPPER-eyepins-2-inches-50-mm_W0QQitemZ310010767606QQihZ021QQcategoryZ150053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ear wires (different types just do a search on ebay...!To match your pins

Round nose pliers for bending the top of the pins
Pliers for cutting the pins
Those little drawer things you can get in woollies for putting screws etc in...to keep things separate.

Tips:

using an odd number of beads on an earring often looks better
buying old neckaces etc with loose beads from jumble sales/car boots/charity shops and cutting them up can be much cheaper than buying straight from suppliers.

Dont know if thats any help but enjoy!

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you very much for your advice!!!

Ive been online and bought a set of three pliers- round nose, flat nose and somthing else cant remember right now.

A gorgeous set of beads etc and a full starter kit type thingie and also a book from amazon all about how to do it- just cant wait for it all to arrive now!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope you have lots of fun with it.  Make good gifts too!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

you can get alot of stuff in hobby craft and on ebay.i do card making aswell but have gone off it for awhile


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im hoping it will save me money long term- ie free birthday gifts etc, but also I might try selling them if I can make any good enough!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah you can take your stuff along to craft fairs ect to sell.i havent got around todoing it yet


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to sell mine while at university and also before that....I dont make enough now for that but do make stuff for special orders for people who pick their own beads etc.  It is nice to see people wearing something you have made!

We want to see some pictures of the stuff you make mind!!!


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh god!!! Really? I'll try my best! Ive got to wait a while as I bought quite a bit from ebay and paid with an echeque so have to wait for the money to clear before they will post the stuff off to me!

Im quite excited really.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

also you can get stuff on the craft chanel on sky on 661.theres some silver jewellery making stuff which looks really interesting.like a paste you bake or fire and then shine it up.quite expensive though


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a warning on the sky channel.  It is very expensive compared to buying from other online places, especially when you take postage into consideration....good for ideas though sometimes.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah i havent bought anything off there.postage and packagin can be 5 on its own  my mum used to buy alot off there


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wanted to ask- my book came today that I ordered from Amazon and to be honest it looks like Ive bought the wrong thing. 

I just wanted to make nice bead type necklaces and bracelets earings etc, but it seems to have info on a whole pile of stuff I dont want. Going to send it back for a refund but can any of you recommend a decent instruction book?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry hon, self taught here.....

erm....

which one did you get.  I did a search on amazon for bead jewellery books and there seem to be a few on there.....some you can have a peek inside at the contents pages.....


----------

